# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  George Grant

## jings00

George Grant, Thurso, died peacefully in Caithness General Hospital, in the early hours 08.02.13, after a short illness.
The funeral will be private at own request.

No visitors, thank you.

----------

